# grant clean out service



## rgrant (Nov 17, 2013)

looking for houses to clean out


----------



## rgrant (Nov 17, 2013)

who do I get the work from


----------



## rgrant (Nov 17, 2013)

looking for work in hampton roads va.:innocent::innocent:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Spend a few hours reading thru the General section as well as the rest of the forum. 
The answers you seek have been laid out many times. 
Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

rgrant said:


> looking for houses to clean out


Craigslist


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

give it a year and you might be cleaning out your own.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

The constant flood of FNGs never ends. Guys like rgrant are "contractors" that are destroying the industry. Thanohano has the best advice so far for this FNG.


----------



## rgrant (Nov 17, 2013)

HollandPPC said:


> The constant flood of FNGs never ends. Guys like rgrant are "contractors" that are destroying the industry. Thanohano has the best advice so far for this FNG.


Wow not that guy sorry.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Your first three posts remind me of a CL begger ( no offense CL Hack). You are a FNG. 



rgrant said:


> Wow not that guy sorry.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Your first three posts remind me of a CL begger ( no offense CL Hack). You are a FNG.


Maybe he doesn't know how to use google or the search button/feature.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

If he struggles to use google search I can only imagine how bad he will F up a WNTZ.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Perhaps an introduction and some background would be helpful. 

Where do I get work is too general of a question. What kind of work do you do? How much experience do you have, etc.? 

There is a lot of help and advice to be found here, but there is an unspoken protocol to be followed and a simple introduction will go a long way towards obtaining it. 

Also, not to be nit picky or anything, but proper grammar goes a long way towards impressing people. Please tell me you use capitalization and punctuation in your business communications so they do not look like a text from a teenager.


----------

